# زاوية الشمس لتركيب الخلايا الضوئية



## ENG DE (24 أكتوبر 2014)

ماعلش عندى سؤال وبصراحة قلت ماحدش ها يفيدنى غير المنتدى هنا 
ممكن اعرف كيفية تحديد افضل اتجاة مقابل للشمس لتركيب الخلايا الشمسية , اذا كان بالبوصلة وكيفية تحديدة من مكان الى مكان اخر 
وهل يمكن تحديدة بالنظر ومشاهدة اتجاة الشمس وخلاص وماهو الوقت الناسب وهل يتغير كثيرا من الصيف للشتاء 
اتمنى اى حد يفيدنى وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## ENG DE (25 أكتوبر 2014)

اخوانى 65 مشاهدة وماحدش افادنى 
انا عارف ماحدش هايفيدنى غيركم ياريت فى اسرع فرصة لو سمحتوا 
جازاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## ENG DE (25 أكتوبر 2014)

كل المشاهدات دى ومافيش اى تجاوب لعضو جديد 
هو الموضوع صعب كدة


----------



## د حسين (26 أكتوبر 2014)

باتجاه الشمس عند الساعة 12 ظهرا حسب التوقيت المحلي في بلدك


----------



## ENG DE (26 أكتوبر 2014)

د حسين قال:


> باتجاه الشمس عند الساعة 12 ظهرا حسب التوقيت المحلي في بلدك


الف شكر لردك د حسين بصراحة كلك زوق وماعلش اسمحلى بمعلومة اكثر من سيادتك
تكون الالواح مواجهة لشعاع الشمس - لكن انا لاحظت انة الاتجاة بيتغير بعد ساعة معنى كلام حضرتك انة انسب توقيت هو الساعة 12 ماعلش اعذرنى لكثرة الاسئلة لانة الموضوع دة ملخبطنى جدا واسف للاطالة وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## د حسين (29 أكتوبر 2014)

سيدي الكريم جوابي السابق كان على عجل فاعذرني
ان توجيه الألواح الشمسية لايمكن ان يكون مثالي في كل الأوقات طالما ان الشمس تتحرك من الشرق الى الغرب ولكننا نبحث عن افضل الأوضاع وهي اتجاه الشمس في وقت أذان الظهر تماما ولكن في المناطق الجبلية قد يصادف جبل عالي يحجب الشمس منذ العصر او يحجبها صباحا حتى الضحى وفي هذه الحالة يفضل ان تأخذ الوسطي بين شروق الشمس وغروبها في منزلك 
اما في المشاريع الهامة وبعض الأبحاث توجد طريقة بحيث تركب المجموعة كاملة على قاعدة دوارة وتربط بمحركين كهربائيين مع تحكم دقيق بحيث تواجه الألواح الشعاع الشمسي بزاوية قائمة طوال النهار لكسب اكبر قدر ممكن من الطاقة الشمسية 
ارجو ان اكونقد وفقت بالاجابة على سؤالك ​


----------



## محمد.المصري (30 أكتوبر 2014)

د حسين قال:


> سيدي الكريم جوابي السابق كان على عجل فاعذرني
> ان توجيه الألواح الشمسية لايمكن ان يكون مثالي في كل الأوقات طالما ان الشمس تتحرك من الشرق الى الغرب ولكننا نبحث عن افضل الأوضاع وهي اتجاه الشمس في وقت أذان الظهر تماما ولكن في المناطق الجبلية قد يصادف جبل عالي يحجب الشمس منذ العصر او يحجبها صباحا حتى الضحى وفي هذه الحالة يفضل ان تأخذ الوسطي بين شروق الشمس وغروبها في منزلك
> اما في المشاريع الهامة وبعض الأبحاث توجد طريقة بحيث تركب المجموعة كاملة على قاعدة دوارة وتربط بمحركين كهربائيين مع تحكم دقيق بحيث تواجه الألواح الشعاع الشمسي بزاوية قائمة طوال النهار لكسب اكبر قدر ممكن من الطاقة الشمسية
> ارجو ان اكونقد وفقت بالاجابة على سؤالك ​




بارك الله فيك دكتور حسين ..... و أتمنى أن تكون بصحة جيده و حياة كريمة .


----------



## ENG DE (3 نوفمبر 2014)

د حسين قال:


> سيدي الكريم جوابي السابق كان على عجل فاعذرني
> ان توجيه الألواح الشمسية لايمكن ان يكون مثالي في كل الأوقات طالما ان الشمس تتحرك من الشرق الى الغرب ولكننا نبحث عن افضل الأوضاع وهي اتجاه الشمس في وقت أذان الظهر تماما ولكن في المناطق الجبلية قد يصادف جبل عالي يحجب الشمس منذ العصر او يحجبها صباحا حتى الضحى وفي هذه الحالة يفضل ان تأخذ الوسطي بين شروق الشمس وغروبها في منزلك
> اما في المشاريع الهامة وبعض الأبحاث توجد طريقة بحيث تركب المجموعة كاملة على قاعدة دوارة وتربط بمحركين كهربائيين مع تحكم دقيق بحيث تواجه الألواح الشعاع الشمسي بزاوية قائمة طوال النهار لكسب اكبر قدر ممكن من الطاقة الشمسية
> ارجو ان اكونقد وفقت بالاجابة على سؤالك ​


الف شكر ليك دكتور حسين وبارك اللة فيك وزادك علما وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك
ماعلش هل نفس الكلام ينطبق على السخانات الشمسية ومعنى كلام سيادتك انى اوجهها امام الشمس بمواجهتها فى الظهر وهل تكون بزاوية مائلة


----------



## hady habib (23 ديسمبر 2014)

خش على الموضوع ده ونزل الملف منه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t251884.html

هتلاقيني فى المقدمة شارح الزوايا المؤثرة على تحديد زاوية ميل الخلية

لو حابب تجيبها بسهوله خد قيمة زاوية خط العرض والقيمة دي هتبقي هي قيمة ميل الخلية مع سطح الارض اللى بتركبها عليها واتجاهها هيبقي ناحية الجنوب او الجنوب الغربي

بالنسبة للتوقيت للتحديد ممكن تحدده فى اى وقت ويفضل وقت تعامد الشمس اللى هو من الساعه 11 صباحا الى 1 مساءا وبيختلف من دولة لدولة
كل ساعة بتبقي قيمتها 15 درجة و كل ساعة بعد الساعة 12 ظهرا بتضيف 15 وقبلها بتنقص 15 والساعة 12 بتبقي الدرجة 180

يعني 12 بالليل بتبقي درجة زاوية الساعة 0
الساعة 1 بتبقي درجة الزاوية 15 وهكذا لحد تانى يوم بتبقي الارض لفة لفة كاملة بقيمة 360 درجة وبعد كده 0 فى اليوم الجديد وهكذا
وفية زاوية اليوم وهكذا

ارتفاع الشمس بيختلف فى الصيف والشتا لان فى الشتا الشمس بتنزل شوية عشان كده بيفضل استخدام نظام هجين او هيبرد خلايا شمسية مع تربينات رياح عشان فى الشتا الاشعاعية بتاعة الشمس بتقل وبيقابلها زيادة فى الرياح

تفضل بقبول احترامي واتمني اكون افدت


----------

